# Boot error from default installation, 7.1-STABLE



## florian (Apr 2, 2009)

I can boot the 7.1-STABLE i386 disks just fine, and even install it properly on my Intel Matrix ICH10 thingee. But whenever I boot it I get:

Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by probes, defaulting to disk0: 
panic: free: guard1 fail @ 0xSomeHexHere
from /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/loader/../../common/module.c:959 
press any key to reboot

I googled at lot and asked in IRC about it and can't get it working! Any suggestions? Or should I just give up on it?

1. No I didn't recompile my loader with -funroll-loops
2. Yes I tried switching and tweaking in BIOS to no avail.

Machine info:
Intel Core i7 @3.20 GHz
8096MB RAM
Intel ICH10 Matrix Raid
-> ad8 @1,5TB + ad10 @1,5TB in RAID1 which is successfuly recognized as ar0 in the installer.


/yes I'm trying to install i386 on it for the nvidia drivers.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you install on ar0? Or did you use ad8 or ad10?

As this is a hardware raid you need to install it on ar0.


----------



## florian (Apr 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As this is a hardware raid you need to install it on ar0.



I installed on ar0 of course.


----------

